# Uber Music Email: They're using your data plan.



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Got an email about Uber Music with Spotify. Looks like the music will be streaming off the driver's phone, which means they're using the driver's data plan. This is not cool for those of us who chose to use our own phone instead of paying $10 a week to use Uber's. Add this to the fact that phone performance will be hurt drastically when drivers are streaming music while running the driver app and Waze.

Here is a link to the video showing the latest Uber stupidity.
http://blog.uber.com/In-App-Music


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

yeah the driver phones are really getting overloaded. It's gonna be a nightmare.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Love the last part of video"music is the PART of 5 star rating "so if you don't have cable,auxiliary port,newer car it's AUTOMATIC DEACTIVATION uber's platform .


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

arto71 said:


> Love the last part of video"music is the PART of 5 star rating "so if you don't have cable,auxiliary port,newer car it's AUTOMATIC DEACTIVATION uber's platform .


I didn't see anything that said we would be "deactivated". Infact there are steps on how to disable this feature right on Uber's blog.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

UberComic said:


> Got an email about Uber Music with Spotify. Looks like the music will be streaming off the driver's phone, which means they're using the driver's data plan. This is not cool for those of us who chose to use our own phone instead of paying $10 a week to use Uber's. Add this to the fact that phone performance will be hurt drastically when drivers are streaming music while running the driver app and Waze.
> 
> Here is a link to the video showing the latest Uber stupidity.
> http://blog.uber.com/In-App-Music


There is no deactivation if you dont have an AUX port. Even if you do, it's optional. They'll have to come up with a blue tooth solution for my car, though.

How is it stupid? I've had a few riders ask me if I had an AUX port. I wish I did.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

that explains the questionnaire box that appeared in the driver app asking about your car's auxiliary capability about a month ago!


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

and what next, a future feature that allows a pax to control the car and steering wheel from their rider app?? lol


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

I pay $10 for the uber phone and I don't care if there is music or farts coming out of it.
I will enable it.
When they start playing commercials, I may reconsider


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

UberOne said:


> and what next, a future feature that allows a pax to control the car and steering wheel from their rider app?? lol


Stuff it just give the pax the keys and let them drive.


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

Right... but here's something -- Let's say that you are using an Uber phone (or even your own) and you are using navigation through the phone. If you have the volume up to hear the navigation prompts, that means that the music will be loud as well.... right?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I didn't see anything that said we would be "deactivated". Infact there are steps on how to disable this feature right on Uber's blog.


Uber is implying to pax that it is part of expected pax 5 star service, meaning that drivers who DON'T have it will not get their infamous 5 and hence end up deactivated.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

cheerose said:


> Right... but here's something -- Let's say that you are using an Uber phone (or even your own) and you are using navigation through the phone. If you have the volume up to hear the navigation prompts, that means that the music will be loud as well.... right?


I think the music has to stream to a player i.e. stereo or bluetooth speaker that the driver phone has allowed the music to stream into. Don't know at this point, but it would seem the driver apps would not have to go the same direction i.e. they would still function normally? I would hope so. ALTHOUGH that is not the way these things normally work. Whatever is played on the phone, if allowed to speaker or stereo through would all take the same path. I've never tried playing just music through an external source and having voice in other apps NOT do the same thing.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I didn't see anything that said we would be "deactivated". Infact there are steps on how to disable this feature right on Uber's blog.


did you watch the video it says out loud at end"having music is PART of FIVE STAR rating" if you have anything less then five that's 
deactivation isn't it?


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Uber is implying to pax that it is part of expected pax 5 star service, meaning that drivers who DON'T have it will not get their infamous 5 and hence end up deactivated.


Dont worry if you dont have an aux port in your car, uber will help you finance a new vehicle with an aux port so you can give that 5 star service. It doesnt matter if we get paid virtually nothing, the 5 star experience is what everyone wants. Now all we need is an incar koolaid dispenser.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

cheerose said:


> Right... but here's something -- Let's say that you are using an Uber phone (or even your own) and you are using navigation through the phone. If you have the volume up to hear the navigation prompts, that means that the music will be loud as well.... right?


From a post I made on another thread on this:
From: http://blog.uber.com/In-App-Music#faq

"
*How will this affect Turn by Turn Navigation?*

Voice navigation will not be available when Music is enabled."


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

UberOne said:


> and what next, a future feature that allows a pax to control the car and steering wheel from their rider app?? lol


That would be awesome!!!!!!!Hell, I might start using Uber to get home when I'm drunk if they enable that!!!! Lmao!!!!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> From a post I made on another thread on this:
> From: http://blog.uber.com/In-App-Music#faq
> 
> "
> ...


The driver got lost, but at least the music worked. Brilliant.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> From a post I made on another thread on this:
> From: http://blog.uber.com/In-App-Music#faq
> 
> "
> ...


Now that's a problem. I really don't like having to take my eyes off the road much, particularly at night, and very much rely on the voice nav feed to an earbud.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

grams777 said:


> The driver got lost, but at least the music worked. Brilliant.


Yeah, that 5th star evaporated pretty fast didn't it? heh heh


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Yeah, that 5th star evaporated pretty fast didn't it? heh heh


Missing so much as one turn is often a ratings death sentence. So, up to 5 stars for the music, but then back down to 2 stars for missing the turn. Don't like that? Here's another option: One star (and maybe an accident) for taking your eyes off the road to look at the tiny gps screen since you can't hear it. And the beat goes on.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Missing so much as one turn is often a ratings death sentence. So, up to 5 stars for the music, but then back down to 2 stars for missing the turn. Don't like that? Here's another option: One star (and maybe an accident) for taking your eyes off the road to look at the tiny gps screen since you can't hear it.


Maybe the pax will be so distracted by the music they wont realise you drove an extra 5 miles to get them to their destination.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

I currently stream Pandora when Ubering. T-Mobile Data plan has unimited 4G streaming for both Pandora and Spotify, so that part won't affect me much. We shall have to see how the rider's music choice affects my sanity...


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Maybe the pax will be so distracted by the music they wont realise you drove an extra 5 miles to get them to their destination.


Good point. Maybe next will be a mandatory tablet screen with streaming HD video of the pax favorite tv show, or home DVD recording. Have fun with those data fees.


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks - I use my own navigation (not on the iPhone)


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

UberComic said:


> Got an email about Uber Music with Spotify. Looks like the music will be streaming off the driver's phone, which means they're using the driver's data plan. This is not cool for those of us who chose to use our own phone instead of paying $10 a week to use Uber's. Add this to the fact that phone performance will be hurt drastically when drivers are streaming music while running the driver app and Waze.
> 
> Here is a link to the video showing the latest Uber stupidity.
> http://blog.uber.com/In-App-Music


....****, ****, ****!!! Who does this shit? Is there a corner office with no windows where a 22 year old dweeb is paid to think this shit up....damn the unintended consequences?? I drive exclusively during the day, to avoid the drunk and puke crew. 
Most of my pax either wish to have NO music or they have headphones. What am I missing?


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

everytime a pax has controlled music through my auxiliary on their phones, they always put the music up too loud and I can't hear the voice nav!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Now that's a problem. I really don't like having to take my eyes off the road much, particularly at night, and very much rely on the voice nav feed to an earbud.


Whoever came up with this "cool" idea is wreckless. Disabling turn by turn navigation is asking the drivers to take their eyes off the road to look at a tiny screen, and thus creating a huge increased risk of accidents. Brilliant.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ....****, ****, ****!!! Who does this shit? Is there a corner office with no windows where a 22 year old dweeb is paid to think this shit up....damn the unintended consequences?? I drive exclusively during the day, to avoid the drunk and puke crew.
> Most of my pax either wish to have NO music or they have headphones. What am I missing?


Oh, your pax will want it NOW. It's FREE FREE FREE music man! Cept yer payin.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberSonic said:


> I currently stream Pandora when Ubering. T-Mobile Data plan has unimited 4G streaming for both Pandora and Spotify, so that part won't affect me much. We shall have to see how the rider's music choice affects my sanity...


Might not be that simple with Tmobile either:

"These are the plans where data is technically unlimited *but gets throttled after users go through their allotments of high-speed LTE data*."

http://arstechnica.com/business/201...ark-rdio-from-data-caps-google-music-is-next/


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Uber is implying to pax that it is part of expected pax 5 star service, meaning that drivers who DON'T have it will not get their infamous 5 and hence end up deactivated.





arto71 said:


> did you watch the video it says out loud at end"having music is PART of FIVE STAR rating" if you have anything less then five that's
> deactivation isn't it?


Yup I did, and Yup let them deactivate me. I'm not a rolling night club. I said in another post, I have 2 radio stations. One is for news and the other is 60's, 70's 80's classic rock.

Simply put, if I am compensated for data use I'll entertain the idea, otherwise they are going to force me to add an additional expense (i.e. increase my data usage) and at this time I decline to add that expense. Just like how I decline to add the expense of water, gum/candy. I already provide free therapy or advice sessions to my passengers (which I do get tipped/paid from time to time). If you look at it this way, we pay for access to their software and Uber's network, Providing Uber access to my radio via their application will cost them.

If I see a trend of requesting this access from passengers, and for some reason it starts to effect my ratings in some way, I'll avoid that part of town. It may cost me a few extra dollars in gas to sit in my prefered area, but I won't have to listen to some shit music - it's fair trade-off.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Might not be that simple with Tmobile either:
> 
> "These are the plans where data is technically unlimited *but gets throttled after users go through their allotments of high-speed LTE data*."
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/business/201...ark-rdio-from-data-caps-google-music-is-next/


T-Mobile does throttle you after you go through your allotted data. Because you aren't using the actual Spotify software, and it's "flowing" through the Uber app in some way (sounds like some kind of P2P) it will count.

I am currently on T-Mobile and I raised my plan from 3 gigs to 5 gigs this month. Part of the reason, I'm doing remote IT work and add the data usages from Google maps, Lyft, Sidecar & Uber - I was hitting almost 4 gigs. I could justify the upgrade just because of the IT work.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Might not be that simple with Tmobile either:
> 
> "These are the plans where data is technically unlimited *but gets throttled after users go through their allotments of high-speed LTE data*."
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/business/201...ark-rdio-from-data-caps-google-music-is-next/


T-Mobile has an additional feature called Music Freedom, where partnered music streaming apps (Like Pandora and Spotify) don't count against your allotment, and aren't throttled even if you are past your normal allotment.



DjTim said:


> T-Mobile does throttle you after you go through your allotted data. Because you aren't using the actual Spotify software, and it's "flowing" through the Uber app in some way (sounds like some kind of P2P) it will count.
> 
> I am currently on T-Mobile and I raised my plan from 3 gigs to 5 gigs this month. Part of the reason, I'm doing remote IT work and add the data usages from Google maps, Lyft, Sidecar & Uber - I was hitting almost 4 gigs. I could justify the upgrade just because of the IT work.


Will have to wait and see how it is implemented. Right now my Pandora goes through a tether with a T-Mobile hotspot. So the Hotspot itself can't know whether the stream request is coming from Pandora itself. But T-Mobile's server know that the request is going to Pandora.com. With Uber Music, the request will still go to Spotify.com, so I would think it would still count. We will know for sure once it starts to roll out.


----------



## Guber (Aug 29, 2014)

They should add dancers to the package while they're at it. At least make the driver happy too.


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm dumb about this stuff. I don't know what an AUX port is, don't know if I have an Aux cable, etc. If I set my stereo to "Aux" does it mean I'm driving in silence when no one is in the car? Can I toggle back and forth between satellite radio and AUX without messing something up? Confusing. I just want to drive dammit.


----------



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)

UberOne said:


> and what next, a future feature that allows a pax to control the car and steering wheel from their rider app?? lol


Don't be silly. That will never happen. But on the horizon there is the option for the rider to control how far up your ass the uber fist will go. Your car must be equipped with a aux hole in the drivers seat


----------



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)

UberOne said:


> everytime a pax has controlled music through my auxiliary on their phones, they always put the music up too loud and I can't hear the voice nav!


I had this ***** that kept turning it up and I kept forcing it down using my stealing control. My speakers would have been gone if I didn't have stearing controls.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Well after reading some of these comments, I get the impression that they're  saying per the $10 fee or else.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> There is no deactivation if you dont have an AUX port. Even if you do, it's optional. They'll have to come up with a blue tooth solution for my car, though.
> 
> How is it stupid? I've had a few riders ask me if I had an AUX port. I wish I did.


I think riders will get to expect it then low rate drivers without music. Eventually leading to deactivation


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

Roogy said:


> I'm dumb about this stuff. I don't know what an AUX port is, don't know if I have an Aux cable, etc. If I set my stereo to "Aux" does it mean I'm driving in silence when no one is in the car? Can I toggle back and forth between satellite radio and AUX without messing something up? Confusing. I just want to drive dammit.


AUX input typically uses a port much like a headphone jack on the stereo, or hidden in a glovebox or elsewhere on the dash, to provide a direct audio input from a personal audio device. You need a special Aux cable that has a headphone plug on both ends to connect to it. It doesn't mean you are driving in silence when not on a ride, any more than driving out of range of an FM station means you can't listen to a different one instead. It's just a different input mode for the car stereo.

Older and lower trim cars tend not to have aux inputs. But other options are possible. Bluetooth, FM Transmitter, Cassette adapter, etc. Basically, for Uber Music to be able to work, you need some way of sending audio from the Uber phone to your car stereo through some sort of auxiliary input.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

The Comedy Red Band 
I Want My Hip Hip Hop Taxi 
(20&#8230;:


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

If you need voice navigation to drive, then you need to learn your city better before attempting to drive and if you need to continually glance at your phone navigation then again, learn your city better. If you don't have unlimited data on your phone, time for a new carrier and or plan.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

UberDC said:


> If you need voice navigation to drive, then you need to learn your city better before attempting to drive and if you need to continually glance at your phone navigation then again, learn your city better. If you don't have unlimited data on your phone, time for a new carrier and or plan.


If you feel that way about the DC area then fine. Some of us drive in areas that are not as compact and laid out in a grid. In those areas, voice navigation is a tool which can help the driver. It can also help avoid traffic in certain situations. Cutting off access to a useful tool is not good for the driver or the passenger. Are you as condescending to your passengers as your are to your fellow drivers?


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

UberComic said:


> Got an email about Uber Music with Spotify. Looks like the music will be streaming off the driver's phone, which means they're using the driver's data plan. This is not cool for those of us who chose to use our own phone instead of paying $10 a week to use Uber's. Add this to the fact that phone performance will be hurt drastically when drivers are streaming music while running the driver app and Waze.
> 
> Here is a link to the video showing the latest Uber stupidity.
> http://blog.uber.com/In-App-Music


What? This isn't cool.... I'm sorry that's not going to happen in my car at my expense. We are independent contractors not Uber employees. They need to be very careful not to cross this line.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Best way to get around this is to tell the passengers that request this that Uber's idea doesn't really work in reality because you won't then be able to use navigation if you let them use spotify off your phone.... end of story. Uber's wishful thinking.... Enough with this nonsense. I have an auxiliary cable in my car. Passengers love it. I let them play there own music stored in their iPhone, music they personally downloaded from Spotify. 

Another bit of evidence to support the allegation that drivers are in fact employees. I hope labor attorneys are keeping track of all of this. There is a point where Uber can no longer use the argument that xyz is all in the name of some ridiculous, arbitrary rating system. No one I know that has been driving more than 2 weeks has a perfect 5 (and they are great drivers).


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

UberComic said:


> Got an email about Uber Music with Spotify. Looks like the music will be streaming off the driver's phone, which means they're using the driver's data plan. This is not cool for those of us who chose to use our own phone instead of paying $10 a week to use Uber's. Add this to the fact that phone performance will be hurt drastically when drivers are streaming music while running the driver app and Waze.
> 
> Here is a link to the video showing the latest Uber stupidity.
> http://blog.uber.com/In-App-Music


That vid.... lol.... Music? It's now part of a 5 star UBER ride!

Well kiss my ass!


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Stuff it just give the pax the keys and let them drive.


lol my ass off!


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

There was always going to be a reason they wanted BYOD.

This is it.

I have been allowing pax to play their own music via USB Leads since Day 1

About 1 in 100 want to do it.

They also have the option to Bluetooth but that takes a few mins to set up to each phone so I prefer to use USB Leads the quality is slightly better with leads than BT anyway.

Just another way for Uber to make $$ ££ €€ with a link up with Spotify.

I wonder if they have similiar backers?


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

arto71 said:


> Love the last part of video"music is the PART of 5 star rating "so if you don't have cable,auxiliary port,newer car it's AUTOMATIC DEACTIVATION uber's platform .


It's bullshit! (can I swear on this forum? sorry officer if I can't :-( ) No one should do this! Let the passengers use your auxiliary, if you have one, to play the music stored on their iPhone. I'm totally cool with that. Passengers do it all the time and love it. No one will be using my data plan! Moreover, voice navigation is deactivated if you let them use your phone for this. This just isn't safe. I think the safety of the passenger is more important than them getting to listen to Spotify. This idea that this is part of the 5 star rating plan is pure manipulation. Only the stupid will fall for this. Uber can't keep changing the standards, while dropping driver pay. As they demand more and tell drivers how they should do their jobs, they are crossing the line between drivers being independent contractors v. employees. They don't want the latter. It will put them out of business. And result in extra money for the drivers for sure!

There are ways to get around this spotify issue. For instance, just tell the passengers that Uber's bright idea wasn't thought through and doesn't work in reality because if you allow them to use your phone to play spotify you won't be able to use navigation. End of story. This infuriates me!


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I didn't see anything that said we would be "deactivated". Infact there are steps on how to disable this feature right on Uber's blog.


Anything less than 5 stars is failure according to Uber. So, no aux cable, or you don't opt in for the service = less than 5 stars = deactivation!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> Anything less than 5 stars is failure according to Uber. So, no aux cable, or you don't opt in for the service = less than 5 stars = deactivation!


How is the rider going to feel who just signed up for Spotify Premium, set everything up, then gets into your opted out vehicle.

Then they remember what Uber said twice in their promo video: This is now part of a 5 star experience.

Even if it's only one in 20 rated rides, can you afford to get 3 starred and lose .10 of your rating just for that alone?

On the other hand, if it's one in 10 and you get one starred...that's all she wrote.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> Anything less than 5 stars is failure according to Uber. So, no aux cable, or you don't opt in for the service = less than 5 stars = deactivation!


Whatever... Fortunately, I only drive part-time to make some extra money and I only drive Plus. When Uber gets too demanding, I'm out. I don't really care all that much. I started driving for the simple reason that I could do it when I wanted and as my own "business." When Uber crosses the line, which in my view this may, and tells me how exactly I conduct my business, they are starting to treat me as an employee and I have no interest in that for such little money. For those who need to or want to drive, there are other companies, such as Lyft. Uber will churn through drivers with practices like this, particularly if the standard is anything less than 5 starts is failure. Good luck to them.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

grams777 said:


> How is the rider going to feel who just signed up for Spotify Premium, set everything up, then gets into your opted out vehicle.
> 
> Then they remember what Uber said twice in their promo video: This is now part of a 5 star experience.
> 
> ...


Oh well....


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> Anything less than 5 stars is failure according to Uber. So, no aux cable, or you don't opt in for the service = less than 5 stars = deactivation!


BTW there are cars driving for Uber that don't have an auxiliary. What are they going to do under this brilliant scheme?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Ears-On With Spotify In Uber: Fast, Fun, And Data-Free DJing If Drivers Have It*
Josh Constine (@joshconstine)
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/21/uber-spotify/?ncid=rss&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

*Another Blatant Lie by Uber*, and perpetuated by a fawning reporter, hand selected by Uber to write about this:
*"and the companies are covering the data charges for drivers too."*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Whatever...





Gemgirlla said:


> When Uber gets too demanding, I'm out.





Gemgirlla said:


> Oh well....


Please realise that there are many many drivers who drive full time, and it is their primary source of income.


Gemgirlla said:


> BTW there are cars driving for Uber that don't have an auxiliary. What are they going to do under this brilliant scheme?


Exactly!


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Please realise that there are many many drivers who drive full time, and it is their primary source of income.
> 
> Exactly!


Then they should do what they need to do.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Then they should do what they need to do.


I would suggest investigating other ways to make a living. Its a tough job for an ungrateful company with no long term future.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Ears-On With Spotify In Uber: Fast, Fun, And Data-Free DJing If Drivers Have It*
> Josh Constine (@joshconstine)
> http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/21/uber-spotify/?ncid=rss&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> ...


If I had an anonymous twitter account, I would respond to this article and correct his misinformation. I don't and am actually too lazy to do it....


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

UberDC said:


> If you need voice navigation to drive, then you need to learn your city better before attempting to drive and if you need to continually glance at your phone navigation then again, learn your city better. If you don't have unlimited data on your phone, time for a new carrier and or plan.


I nearly always use voice navigation even if I know where I am going and have taken the route 100 times.

For me, it's too easy to get distracted by someone or something in the cabin and miss a turn. The voice navigation helps keep that from happening.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> View attachment 2577


You're awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

grams777 said:


> I nearly always use voice navigation even if I know where I am going and have taken the route 100 times.
> 
> For me, it's too easy to get distracted by someone or something in the cabin and miss a turn. The voice navigation helps keep that from happening.


Absolutely! And oI ften like the passenger to hear Waze and all the crazy directions during traffic so they don't think I'm taking them for a ride... LOL


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> View attachment 2577


Speaking of Twitter, I wonder how these lucky drivers did on ratings:

Liam Brennan LCBrennan
Tried to use Spotify in an Uber car last night. Driver wasn't keen on it, but Immigrant Song was played none the less

Georgia Hyne ‏georgiahyne
I got an Uber and couldn't play my Spotify what's wrong with the world?

summer ‏summereevans
my UBER driver just asked me if I wanted to connect to my Spotify and I said only if u like musicals and he was like no thank you

Adam Friedman ‏friedman
Hey Uber, my SUV driver just asked me what Spotify was? Not sure the UberSpotify partnership is going according to plan... (cc Uber_LA)

Daniel Mullen ‏ManDullen
Uber says they support spotify but my last four drivers laughed at me for asking

Lucas Pattan ‏lucasPattan
Hey Uber_NYC - Why can't I activate my Spotify connection *during* a trip? Once a trip starts, I can't switch it on?

Emily Malan ‏emilymalan
That uber x Spotify feature does not work. Just tried it with my driver and we were thoroughly disappointed

Matt Hepner ‏JKlivin0727
Uber Spotify hey I've taken 2 ubers tonight and none of the drivers know anything about the spotify control feature.

natasha zuluaga ‏totalknockoff
Uber_NYC Spotify I DID THAT INSTRUCT YOUR DRIVERS BETTER


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Speaking of Twitter, I wonder how these lucky drivers did on ratings:
> 
> Liam Brennan LCBrennan
> Tried to use Spotify in an Uber car last night. Driver wasn't keen on it, but Immigrant Song was played none the less
> ...


Oh my god... all for probably net $2.87 for a ride on x. What's wrong with our youth? That's what I want to know.... entitled brats.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Oh my god... all for probably net $2.87 for a ride on x. What's wrong with our youth? That's what I want to know.... entitled brats.


The comments weren't all negative (I added some more I found in the post above) ....here's a positive one where the rider is now spared having to ask for an aux cord:

Liz ‏LizRuhani 
Thank you Uber I (heart) you for connecting Spotify to your cars! I no longer have to ask for the auxiliary cord.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> Anything less than 5 stars is failure according to Uber. So, no aux cable, or you don't opt in for the service = less than 5 stars = deactivation!


Haven't heard of anyone in London being deaactivated for rating.

For getting lost, being rude to pax yes.

But not rating.

I have been as low as 4.5 after Christmas/New Year likely due to Surge.

But since Jan 14 I have been 4.7

If they do deactivate me I won't cry.

Its only Private Hire work.

Been considering a proper Chauffeur Job anyway after doing some Holiday Cover for a very HNW family.

Nice to have you skill set recognised for a change.

All my time in the Emergency Services was actually taken into consideration.

And respected.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> Haven't heard of anyone in London being deaactivated for rating.
> For getting lost, being rude to pax yes.
> But not rating.
> I have been as low as 4.5 after Christmas/New Year likely due to Surge.
> ...


There are probably at least 10 stories of deactivation on this board for ratings. Maybe you get cut some slack in London.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

grams777 said:


> The comments weren't all negative (I added some more I found in the post above) ....here's a positive one where the rider is now spared having to ask for an aux cord:
> 
> Liz ‏LizRuhani
> Thank you Uber I (heart) you for connecting Spotify to your cars! I no longer have to ask for the auxiliary cord.


No longer have to ask for an Aux?

Jesus.

First World Problems.

The younger generation do seem to be extremely self centred these days.

Not helped by the Uber staff children thinking this stupid shit up.

I don't have an Aux cable but they are welcome to my USB cables.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

grams777 said:


> There are probably at least 10 stories of deactivation on this board for ratings. Maybe you get cut some slack in London.


Indeed.

I did say that in my post.

The result of only fully licensed drivers with fully licensed cars with proper H&R Ins being allowed to do this kind of work likely makes a difference.

There is a limited supply of Private Hire in London.

And many Uber London drivers work elsewhere and view Uber as a fill in.

As I have said before Private Hire booked by phone or App is not new in London.

And we have the best Taxis in the World.

Not the kind of Taxi driver you get in many other places who have poor knowledge of their chosen city and do it out of neccesity rather than as a career.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Ears-On With Spotify In Uber: Fast, Fun, And Data-Free DJing If Drivers Have It*
> Josh Constine (@joshconstine)
> http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/21/uber-spotify/?ncid=rss&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> ...


There was a time in America where both the company and the journalist would get their asses handed to them by the US government over such blatant lying.

Now though I guess the government is willing to let everything slide as long as it puts a dent in the unemployment numbers. Boy is this nation going downhill fast.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> You're awesome!!!!!!!


This doesn't get said nearly enough. Thank you @chi1cabby !


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Oh my god... all for probably net $2.87 for a ride on x. What's wrong with our youth? That's what I want to know.... entitled brats.


Me and my rating feel a little safer in a Black car - older demographic, not likely to bother Spoofty.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm not too worried about it. It doesn't necessarily mean EVERYONE will use it. 

And plus the usual ride doesn't last longer than 20 minutes maybe. Stop crying.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> BTW there are cars driving for Uber that don't have an auxiliary. What are they going to do under this brilliant scheme?


Dude, I agree with you! This whole scheme is terrible.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

UberSonic said:


> I currently stream Pandora when Ubering. T-Mobile Data plan has unimited 4G streaming for both Pandora and Spotify, so that part won't affect me much. We shall have to see how the rider's music choice affects my sanity...


My guess is that the music data would be going through the Uber App, not the Spotify app on your phone, so the data used wouldn't count towards the unlimited music streaming. But I doubt that there would be enough passengers that would use this feature, it would be better to just offer an AUX cord directly to their phone.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Me and my rating feel a little safer in a Black car - older demographic, not likely to bother Spoofty.


I drive Plus in LA... same thing. Not as likely to collect broke youngsters wanting to play spotify.... This is another reason to never opt back into X for me.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Moofish said:


> My guess is that the music data would be going through the Uber App, not the Spotify app on your phone, so the data used wouldn't count towards the unlimited music streaming. But I doubt that there would be enough passengers that would use this feature, it would be better to just offer an AUX cord directly to their phone.


That's what I already do. The younger upperly mobile Plus kids love it.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

grams777 said:


> The comments weren't all negative (I added some more I found in the post above) ....here's a positive one where the rider is now spared having to ask for an aux cord:
> 
> Liz ‏LizRuhani
> Thank you Uber I (heart) you for connecting Spotify to your cars! I no longer have to ask for the auxiliary cord.


Why is telling the truth characterized as negative?


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Moofish said:


> My guess is that the music data would be going through the Uber App, not the Spotify app on your phone, so the data used wouldn't count towards the unlimited music streaming. But I doubt that there would be enough passengers that would use this feature, it would be better to just offer an AUX cord directly to their phone.


I would like confirmation that it doesn't use my data. I would prefer it not be from my cell phone carrier though when I have gone over my plan  But, there is still the issue with voice navigation being deactivated. This is a safety issue Uber.... you may need to reduce that $1 safe driver charge if this is the case.


----------



## Art (Jun 18, 2014)

So about 80% of my passengers asked about it last night and my response was sorry but uber is charging me for data usage but your more then welcome to plug your own phone to the aux.
Once uber waves the $10 fee then the passengers can enjoy the free data plan


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

Art said:


> So about 80% of my passengers asked about it last night and my response was sorry but uber is charging me for data usage but your more then welcome to plug your own phone to the aux.
> Once uber waves the $10 fee then the passengers can enjoy the free data plan


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Art said:


> So about 80% of my passengers asked about it last night and my response was sorry but uber is charging me for data usage but your more then welcome to plug your own phone to the aux.
> Once uber waves the $10 fee then the passengers can enjoy the free data plan


Absolutely. I had a passenger ask me about it tonight and I told him that there are some issues namely it runs off my data plan and the issue w/ the sound for navigation. He was actually appalled because that's not how it was explained to him in Uber's communications. No further issue with it. Totally understood why I wasn't keen on it. Of course, that was a Plus customer, which tend to be a little more mature and sophisticated than the X passengers. He was happy to use my auxiliary cable to play off his phone.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Absolutely. I had a passenger ask me about it tonight and I told him that there are some issues namely it runs off my data plan and the issue w/ the sound for navigation. He was actually appalled because that's not how it was explained to him in Uber's communications. No further issue with it. Totally understood why I wasn't keen on it. Of course, that was a Plus customer, which tend to be a little more mature and sophisticated than the X passengers. He was happy to use my auxiliary cable to play off his phone.


Besides all this, my phone is actually also ... a phone. If I'm plugged into aux from my phone, I guess I talk into the handset while listening through the car speakers? Like if I call a pax or a pax calls me. Now, suppose I'm driving, this isn't likely hands free anymore unless I get close enough to the phone to talk into it, or perhaps set it on speaker?


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I am using my own phone "returned their crap iPhone months ago" , not Uber's, they can not legally force me to use my phone as a FHV driver "independent contractor, partner" to use my data plan to stream music through my car speakers, I am sure the nyc TLC office would not be pleased to know that I am forced to drive in an unsafe environment "loud music in car while transporting customers". I want to see this fly in nyc. The funny thing is they send me an auxiliary cable "LOL", I already have one, and 99% of my clients don't want to hear anything blaring from the car speakers anyway.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Another twitter comment:
Weeping on the floor of my Uber_Nashville car because jakeowen isn't my driver.

I wonder how many drivers in Nashville got 1 starred because they weren't Jake Owen (our celebrity artist driver for the day).


----------



## cornbread (Oct 28, 2014)

It's amazing that you have people ask for music at all. I always ask if they would like a particular radio station to be playing. Most people just bury there heads in there own phone. Responding to emails or reading. Some do want to just bullshit. IMO most all radio stations in NY /NJ area suck except sports talk WFAN/ESPN and WFUV for music.


----------



## UberMalibu (Sep 6, 2014)

I've had a handful of riders who have chosen the option, but only two who asked about it. None ever used it, not even those who asked. Often times it's the people who bring someone along with them, so they don't even care what's playing on the radio.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

pUber_driver said:


> Don't be silly. That will never happen. But on the horizon there is the option for the rider to control how far up your ass the uber fist will go. Your car must be equipped with a aux hole in the drivers seat


THREAD #35/ pUber : Aux hole, NOT to be
confused with A..hole (suffering a stern
mismanagerial fisting).


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Me and my rating feel a little safer in a Black car - older demographic, not likely to bother Spoofty.


THREAD#72/Uber in Oz: "Spoofty" made 
me laugh out loud. With UBERian
shenanigans smart drivers are learn-
ning to spooftyfy rider "entitlements".
Bob's your uncle!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> THREAD#72/Uber in Oz: "Spoofty" made
> me laugh out loud. With UBERian
> shenanigans smart drivers are learn-
> ning to spooftyfy rider "entitlements".
> Bob's your uncle!


Strike me Pink! Someone got it!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> I pay $10 for the uber phone and I don't care if there is music or farts coming out of it.
> I will enable it.
> When they start playing commercials, I may reconsider


Lol


----------



## Gonzozap (Dec 12, 2014)

My objection also involves not wanting to listen to the loud, possibly awful music preferences of passengers.

I have Sirius in my car and that has plenty options. I even have a guide in the car.

I agree with another poster who said music can be distracting when using navigation.

Dumb idea.


----------

